# PF List for the Supreme



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, so now that everyone's paperwork is starting to arrive and we all know where our pens are, I'm writing to start the list we spoke about on another post a while back.

Basically, this is a way for all Pet Forum members not only to meet each other, but to get to see all the PF cats on show that day. What I am suggesting is that I put together a list containing:

1. PF user name.
2. Real name if comfy to give.
3. Cat's name.
4. Cat's pen number.
5. Time or times when you will be at your pen (guaranteed), so that PF members can drop by to say hello.
6. If you know what you'll be wearing, then a description so that you can be easily found.

I know a lot of PF members really wanted to meet each other, so thought this was the best way to do it.

Are folks still happy to do this? If so, then please PM me with the details above and I'll start formulating a list which can be sent to all interested PF members just before the show.


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

PM sent :thumbsup:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

I will pm later after work


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I wish I was going but I am crazy enough to subject myself to a 2 day TICA. Next year though... we shall go to the Supreme, with one or two  cats


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

great idea Carly. I'm always too mean to buy a programme [would rather spend it on treats for the cats] so this will be a great help .


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> I wish I was going but I am crazy enough to subject myself to a 2 day TICA. Next year though... we shall go to the Supreme, with one or two  cats


come and have a day out then....


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> come and have a day out then....


TICA show is a 2 day one all that weekend. :thumbdown:


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

PM sent!! Hope to meet some fellow PFers on the day!!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i shall be going, but not showing. i think we should design a pf badge for people to wear.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am really looking forward to seeing some of our PF cats


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've got only 4 PMs so far. Keep 'em coming!

To those of you who've sent PMs, if you haven't decided on a definite time you'll be at your pens, then please do so and send it back. I had one or two that don't give a time, and the point of the list is that PF emmbers will know when you're there and can come and find you easily.


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> i shall be going, but not showing. i think we should design a pf badge for people to wear.


I like this idea, I'm not showing but have my ticket for the Supreme. Something that will identify a pf member  seems a good idea.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll be in club row all day probably, with 3 7 month old kittens waiting for cuddles


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Citrineblue said:


> I like this idea, I'm not showing but have my ticket for the Supreme. Something that will identify a pf member  seems a good idea.


yer just like a name badge with our pf name on it or something, not sure how to go about it though.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Problem with giving a set time, Carly, is that you cannot be sure when your cat will be judged and if you give a time only to find that at that point your cat is in the ring waiting to be judged you are not going to stay at your pen just in case, you will want to be at the ring watching your cat being judged.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Carol, I totally understand this why I've suggested giving a few times. People will have to understand that judging comes first, but if you're not there the first time, they can always come back the second.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm going as well, but aren't involved. I'd like a way of identifying PF people if possible so I can say hello.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been very kind and made myself easy to spot - I'll be the one with the brown hair, black eyes and broken nose! :laugh:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

How about this?










I could upload it to the files so we could print and use?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Apologies to site owners, hope it was OK to "borrow" the logo, just thought it would help us to identify each other and also be a good plug for the site


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Only just saw this, may be worth cross posting on the main Cat Chat as not everyone reads the show section 

Am not showing but I will be there, and once a list is compiled I will be happy to stalk errrr... meet those with kitties in tow


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

PM sent - so excited


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've just posted a link to this thread in cat chat.
I think the PF badge would be an excellent idea too :thumbup1:
I'm still not sure if I will be going or not though


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm coming as a visitor and am very excited.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

I will be there ,not taking any cats ,I have a "little" job to do on the day !


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> I've just posted a link to this thread in cat chat.
> I think the PF badge would be an excellent idea too :thumbup1:
> I'm still not sure if I will be going or not though


Glad you like the badge! Took a bit of a liberty "pinching" the logo but hoped it would be OK 

Must get one printed out!

See you all there!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Now I am certain Tiga is better i will be there but not till lunchtime as I have to get there from Essex.

Viv xx


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Are you exhibitors feeling excited (read nervous) now? 
I imagine you're all frantically bathing, drying and preening right now... don't forget the cats need some prep too 

Have fun guys and girls!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am going to be there


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Remember, PM me with your email address if you want a copy of the list!

Mine has been scrubbed to a fair thee well... Sure she'll be messy by Saturday again though, little monkey.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Good luck to all those showing! 


And to all those going as spectators, have a great time and dont spend to much!!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

To those that have PM'd me, if you don't include your EMAIL ADDRESS you won't get a copy of the list! Please PM. I'm losing track of who's sent and who hasn't, and this is easier than responding individually. Emails by 7 PM tonight please if you want a copy.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

All badged up


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I know I'm thick, but how do you make that badge? Have you just copied and pasted by saving image, then putting into photoshop, or is there an easier way? I think I will have to wear a stick on freezer label!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have just copied Steve's badge and then edited it in Pixir editor :thumbup1:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Jansheff said:


> I know I'm thick, but how do you make that badge? Have you just copied and pasted by saving image, then putting into photoshop, or is there an easier way? I think I will have to wear a stick on freezer label!


Right click on the image, click on "Copy image" in the pop up, then just paste it into any photo editing program and add text


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I have just copied Steve's badge and then edited it in Pixir editor :thumbup1:


I'm going to try that  thanks Lynn :thumbup:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Mine done


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I had to resize the image to that size, just right 
i printed it on paper then stuck it onto card with tape and taped a safety pin on the back


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Yay! Done it!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Steve, that's way too organised! Meanwhile, I'm just hoping that GT has enough time to make me a sticker!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I'm jealous!
I want a badge!
I want to meet you all!


----------

